# The Banana family's adoption diary!



## Banana Girl

Well hello-

Thought I would start one of these off- though goodness knows how I will find time to update it!  So I apologise in advance if my updates are patchy.  

Darling DD is now 4 and we have been discussing a sib for a while.

We have always talked - since the early days of our relationship about adopting a second child- that it would be amazing to have a biological child, but that once that urge was fulfilled it would be a good thing to give our love to a child that was waiting for a family. We have found that we are terribly proud of our friends and relatives who have adopted.

So our sibling discussions have always leaned in that direction, and once we became more sure of our plans we started to research and approach agencies this January.

A couple of phone interviews and one face to face and we were told that we were not the correct ethnic match but to keep trying. Eventually we came accross a local authority that could see in us something they liked and had a very enjoyable interview.  

We are currently at the stage where we have just been to 3 workshop days- our heads are full and we are both exhilarated and confused!

DD has taken a great interest in the process and we are being very very open with her. I am exeptionally proud of how much interest she has taken actually, and I must say the workshops have already made me a better parent!

We also seem to have found a great team of broad minded SWs (watch my opinion change as we move forwards !!!)- but I really hope it doesn't change.  

So here we are - wanting as MUCH information as possible - with the folder of adoption info in the bathroom for toilet reading.

Home study due to start soon - I'm having early medical because of history of counselling for some depression - also our extra bedroom isn't even built yet - so home study will probably not be straight forward.

Any tips about anything most welcome!  

b
xxx


----------

